# NO TIPS?....WELL I BEG TO DIFFER!!



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

You want an automatic 1*? ask for a tip. There are more subtle ways.... Post your tip jar


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Probably 5%.

That's pretty sharp, nice job. "Cute" enough to get the message across without raising their hackles.


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

Is that a LED light up cup too?

It's pretty funny. I don't think that's 'begging or asking' for a tip.

It's subtle, yet humerous... Might work. Besides, kittens don't have wallets or thumbs... You're just helping hold their money for them.


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

lyft_audi said:


> Is that a LED light up cup too?
> 
> It's pretty funny. I don't think that's 'begging or asking' for a tip.
> 
> It's subtle, yet humerous... Might work. Besides, kittens don't have wallets or thumbs... You're just helping hold their money for them.


Actually it's just a red rimmed cup..but the led lightup is a great idea!!!


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

37 cash tips (plus one restaurant gift card) in 295 completed trips. So a little over 12% of the time.

*Cash tips*
Minimum: $2.00
Average: $7.68
Maximum: $20.00 (six times)

Most common: $5.00 (fifteen times)


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Cute sign. I wonder if the millennial generation would respond better to a non tip sign.

"Pay it forward! Support amazing service for everyone!"


----------



## Netpay (May 10, 2018)

Friday's are good for tips
I seem to get tipped more often on this day of the week.


----------



## Highland Hauler (May 1, 2018)

Some interesting tips lately. I had my first $100 tip Friday night. Cash. Totally didn't see it coming. It was a surge customer on a long trip. He paid $120 to Uber and i got $89 of that. Surprise surprise when he slaps down a Franklin on top of that when i delivered him to his middle class house.

Then last night i had a drunk weirdo who seemed to be hitting on me. He was a pain in every way and i rated him 3 stars. To my surprise i woke up this morning to see had given me a $6.66 tip through the ap.


----------

